# Problème Lecture Carte SD sur ios11



## BrunoRook (26 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je remplace mon mac pour mon nouvelle iPad. J’ai acheter l’adaptateur SD et une nouvelle carte SD (128gb)

J’ai mis des photos via un mac et maintenant que je veux les lires sur iPad, l’Appli Photos s’ouvre dans importer ... mais rien d’autres. Pas de photo .. 

Quelqu’un a une idée ? Besoin de formater la carte avant de l’utiliser ? Carte SD non prise en charge ? 

Merci à tous


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Novembre 2017)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé de cartes SD sur iPad mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'il faut une application spécifique pour pouvoir lire les fichiers externes...


----------



## BrunoRook (26 Novembre 2017)

Il sert à quoi l’interface importer qui s’ouvre ? J’ai remis le carte SD dans le mac, formater .. toujours le même problème. Rien ne s’affiche


----------



## BrunoRook (27 Novembre 2017)

Merci pour votre aide ..


----------



## macdgé (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
ta carte SD n'est pas verrouillée ? Peut-être as-tu trop de fichiers auquel cas le transfert peut-être très long. Ta carte a peut-être une capacité trop importante. Essaye une carte de 4GB avec quelques photos tu devrais les voir quasi instantanément. Ensuite tu fais importer pour les voir sur ton appareil; çà marche aussi sur l'iPhone.


----------



## USB09 (10 Décembre 2017)

BrunoRook a dit:


> Il sert à quoi l’interface importer qui s’ouvre ? J’ai remis le carte SD dans le mac, formater .. toujours le même problème. Rien ne s’affiche



Si la carte est formater il y a de forte chance qu'elle soit vide.  

En l'état la manipulation est simple : vous branchez la carte (avec les photos), l'iPad s'ouvre sur photo et vous demande de sélectionner les photos.


----------



## Igor Potroskovîc (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir. 
Je ne sais pas si c’est le même fonctionnement mais j’ai une clé usb lightning, et pour pouvoir transférer mes fichiers il m’a fallu télécharger une application ( c’était marqué sur l’emballage de ma clé l’application a télécharger ). J’espère que vous trouverez la solution.


----------



## USB09 (11 Décembre 2017)

Je me demande si c'est pas le format qui coince ?


----------



## Nolsen12345 (11 Décembre 2017)

Vous avez acheté ça où et combien de sous ?


----------



## BrunoRook (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J’ai jamais réussi. Je pense que la taille de la carte SD est trop importante. Mais je suis un peu déçu qu’il n’est pas plus de précision à ce sujet. J’ai un adaptateur qui ne me servira jamais. C’est une Lexar 128GB UHS-2. J’ai pris le top pour un transfert rapide mais finalement l’iPad en est incapable. J’utilise le wifi de mon appareil photo mais c’est moins rapide. 

Lors du test, il n’y avait que 10-12 photos. Et la carte n’etai pas verrouillé car j’ai pus la formater et mettre des photos dessus .. J’ai malheureusement que 2 cartes de 128GB donc je ne peux pas test un carte avec moins de GB ..


----------

